# Let The Games Begin ...Fresh Chrome !!



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

My friend and I met up with GobyOne and his friend today ,We were In search of our first Steelies of the year,and we found some real nice Fresh Chrome.
caught them on about everything...Sacks , Singles , Jigs , Flies .. , I ended up hooking 7 and only landing 2 .... I could not keep the hook in them today ..LOL!!! not sure how many Goby ended up with yet he is still fishing, I had to leave early I worked third shift last night and I am dragging @$$...LOL , I was GREAT to be on the stream , hearing the drag screaming and the the fish going nuts once you hooked them. What a great way to start the season my first fish was a 30" Male .... Great way to spend the day with Friends .



Fish On !!!


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

that's awesome. i knew i should have gone out this morning instead of sleeping in.... damn.

dday


----------



## bigfishtommy (Oct 25, 2004)

Good going, Fishon! Looks like some nice steelies. What river were you on catching them?

Tom


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice. good job on the chromers


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

im also curious as to what river u fished in? didnt think their would be too many in rivers in early sept.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Is that conny? Good job anyway. Tryed to get them today and only caught smallies. One smallie fooled me again.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

For that many fish you will have to head east, way east. Like Conny or into PA. The PA fish come in alot earlier than the Manistees that Ohio stocks.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ya man good job


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Good job FishOn. Did you use your homemade floats? If so, they must have worked pretty well.

Joel


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job, Joe. You definitely got my heart pumping!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> Good job FishOn. Did you use your homemade floats? If so, they must have worked pretty well.
> 
> Joel


Did not use the homemade floats yet , hope to real soon 
Fish On !!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Fish On, nice to see your at it early. I will be looking forword to all your posts through steel season, congrats on great day. I am going to try again this year to make it up. I have been trying for about 5 years maybe this will be the year. S


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Were you stream/river fishing in Ohio??


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> Were you stream/river fishing in Ohio??


Yes we were


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

i take it your not going to give out what river/stream u were in? i didnt think it would be a big deal i just want to know if they are already coming in, its ok if u dont want to say anything though.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll say that no one is being secretive, Just as you progress in this sport sometimes its best not to tell where ya were. When you do, next time you go, there's 15 other cars there when you get there. Being selective on who you tell keeps your fishing peaceful.

mischif, I will tell ya this much , even though I am in NC, I can bet you head out to the lower stretches of most rivers flowing into the lake, and you have a shot at chrome fish. Of course, PA will start first and will gradually head west as the season progresses.


Good luck


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

i wasnt expecting him to tell me the exact spot he was at i was just wondering what river/stream it was. i would never ask him for his spot where he caught them at thats like stealing his fish


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

The joy of steelheading, in my opinion, is learning their behavior, finding water, picking a direction and having at it. There's nothing more rewarding then finding fish on a new stream without help. Learn the fish, learn how to read water and master your technique and you'll never have to read another report. It takes time on the river and in the books. People who have put in the time are reluctant to 'give it up' only to see crowds and beat up fish the next time out. BUT if you meet them on the stream, you won't find anyone more eager to help.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

amen to that goby, and joe nice fish. looks like you up to your old tricks


----------



## findiesel (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats on the fish. Hope to head out in the next couple weeks far east. I have my PA license too so I may be making the drive out there. 

Let me know FishOn if interested. I'll have a whole week off before I start my new job starts the 25th.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think that is in Ohio...wink....get your out of state license and go have a good time...

nice catch fishon.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

If you could get permission you could fish some small trib that go to the lake passed conn, that have steelie in them now. But they are not public


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

findiesel said:


> Congrats on the fish. Hope to head out in the next couple weeks far east. I have my PA license too so I may be making the drive out there.
> 
> Let me know FishOn if interested. I'll have a whole week off before I start my new job starts the 25th.


Findiesel
let me know when you are going out , and we will try and hook up 
Fish On !!!


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

They probably caught them far out east. 

I prefer to wait until November when the cold weather chases the fairweather anglers off the rivers. 

No offense, but I hate fishing around people and early fall brings out the worst behaviour.

As the person grilling for locations, I follow my grandfather's advice " The best fishing report is yourself ".


----------

